# Mixed bugs and lightings



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2015)

Nom nom nom. House centipede munching on a katydid. Selangor, Malaysia.



Scutigerid eating katydid_MG_8710 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wild flower. Iridaceae. Likely Trimezia martinicensis - ID credit: Ahmad Fuad Haji Morad. Selangor, Malaysia.



Trimezia martinicensis IMG_8179 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Silhouette of a very familiar bug against the blue sky. Flash failed to fire but I think it turned out. Malaysia.



Ricaniid hopper IMG_8164 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Crickets Kama Sutra. Selangor, Malaysia.



Mating crickets_MG_8585 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Huntsman spider in a different light! Selangor, Malaysia.



Huntsman spider_MG_8329 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Miss Blattodea bares it all for the camera! A real feast for your eyes tongue emoticon. Selangor, Malaysia.



Pseudophoraspis sp._MG_8321 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Giant Forest Scorpion (Heterometrus spinifer). Malaysia.



Heterometrus spinifer_MG_8568 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Can I give you a kiss and a hug?



Heterometrus spinifer_MG_6889 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Apr 18, 2015)

Excellent. Particularly the last.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2015)

Indeed.  Great, as always!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2015)

I ALWAYS know you'll deliver the good bug shots man! The scorpion is a fascinating creature...I've always been surprised at how much the claws look like those of the freshwater crawfish of the USA.

THe backlighting on the huntsman spider is simply gorgeous.


----------

